# Day 10 candeling



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

What do you think? Have I got a shot at any of them? Already cracked three that were completely clear. These I saved because there is darkness present - though no real veining visible. How many if you see movement when you candle? i cant see anything except vague shadows. Sooo bummed! Thanks for your opinions .


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is another shot at one of them. The dark spot seems to float around when I rotate the egg.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't tell anything from pics but by day 10 you should see allot of veins and a lil swimming fish in there. Lol 1st pic is day 9, 2nd day 10.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thx robopetz. Think I should just crack them and see what I've got?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Not looking good..


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this first time candling them? Some are late developers but by now you should've seen some veins atleast.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the previous posters, they look clear to me.

Here is a chart I found on google images


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I cracked them. Only two had very early development ( some gelatinous stuff) the rest nothing. Will try again - this time with local eggs.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> I cracked them. Only two had very early development ( some gelatinous stuff) the rest nothing. Will try again - this time with local eggs.


I agree, local. I always feel if my box says fragile, I am just asking them to toss it around a bit.


----------

